# Arceus300 VS studyhacks MOGGING contest



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





THE IN MOTION CONTEST CAN START NOW!

@DeusHax thoughts? You need to post an in motion response video boyo

@Arceus300 
@androidcel @dogtown @Alarico8 @future chadlite


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 20, 2019)

What did he mean by this?


Spoiler: sniff



BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 20, 2019)

He is one of the funniest dudes I've ever seen and he's not even trying to be funny.


JellyBelly said:


> View attachment 32336
> 
> 
> What did he mean by this?
> ...


That attire is fucking cage worthy,
Boomer Thailand visiting beach shorts with socks on.


----------



## theropeking (Mar 20, 2019)

Holy shit. This is gonna be fun ngl


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He is one of the funniest dudes I've ever seen and he's not even trying to be funny.
> 
> That attire is fucking cage worthy,
> Boomer Thailand visiting beach shorts with socks on.


Fucking legit just a naturally charismatic big skulled pretty boy and JFL at that accent


----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 20, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He is one of the funniest dudes I've ever seen and he's not even trying to be funny.
> 
> That attire is fucking cage worthy,
> Boomer Thailand visiting beach shorts with socks on.



He simply is a living human treasure, somebody call UNESCO and they will archive him like Han Solo.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Fucking legit just a naturally charismatic big skulled pretty boy and JFL at that accent


Tbf his accent is pretty good,the way he mumbles english raises his psl 0.8 of a point.


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Tbf his accent is pretty good,the way he mumbles english raises his psl 0.8 of a point.


Legit my nigga and the cigs add another 0.5 tbh


----------



## elfmaxx (Mar 20, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> He is one of the funniest dudes I've ever seen and he's not even trying to be funny.
> 
> That attire is fucking cage worthy,
> Boomer Thailand visiting beach shorts with socks on.


If I was handsum like him I would wear shit like that too, it's alpha.


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


If I had some otosticks at the moment, I'd join the challenge.
I cannot compete if I have bunny ears


----------



## kobecel (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...








the way he says "Studyhacks" I caged hard irl


----------



## theropeking (Mar 20, 2019)

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com




@Arceus300 

Boyo what have I just said there..jfl


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

theropeking said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING CAGED JFL 


kobecel said:


> the way he says "Studyhacks" I caged hard irl


His accent makes some things funny as fuck ngl


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 20, 2019)

I knew you were a frenchcel.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Not sure who mogsm whom,

but i'll tell ya this right now,arcbrah voicemogs and charismamogs you into the fucking shadow realm.

This is the difference between looksmaxxing from an incel and being an NT GOD cool kid your whole life.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...



Fuark you slayer


----------



## dogtown (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Haha bs u gon make me blush lmao Not until surgeries my friend



Planned dates ?


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


Fucking slayer you acc improved a lot ngl and look better in motion, your voice is funny af you could Audition for one of those cartoons or some sht lmaoo


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 20, 2019)

here we go again round 2


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Thx bro I swear my voice is like 3x deeper irl I have no fucking idea why it sounds so ridiculous on video. Srs if we lived in the same country we could meet up and you could make sure I'm not lying. I have no idea why recording fucks my voice up


I feel the same jfl on video it sounds so diff to what I hear when I speak


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> I feel the same jfl on video it sounds so diff to what I hear when I speak


Everybody hears their own voice differently from other people. What you hear on video/audio recordings is how other people actually hear you. If the quality of recording is decent enough


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> Thx bro I swear my voice is like 3x deeper irl I have no fucking idea why it sounds so ridiculous on video. Srs if we lived in the same country we could meet up and you could make sure I'm not lying. I have no idea why recording fucks my voice up



Your Hungarian mumbling must be what girls hear when I speak normal English to them


----------



## Deleted member 1084 (Mar 20, 2019)

His voice and mannerisms are actually quite charming imo. He just needs to tone down the unabated narcissism and clear up his acne.


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Paretocel said:


> His voice and mannerisms are actually quite charming imo. He just needs to tone down the unabated narcissism and clear up his acne.


He charisma MOGS hard ngl he got the whole package, I would be a bigger narcy if I was him tbh


----------



## Absi (Mar 20, 2019)

It's nice to see you back boyo @DeusHax


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





@Arceus300 response to studyhacks CALLS HIM OUT FOR FRAUDING! Says he has no eyelashes or bones and he mogs him with his pretty boy pizza face

@DeusHax thoughts?


----------



## dogtown (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...



He never leaves that bathroom lmao


----------



## RichardSpencel (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


If Justin beiber and a pizza had a baby.


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Streamable Video


Watch this video on Streamable.




streamable.com





@Arceus300 comes out with another response! Talks about his fav berret hat and how he loves it cuz it’s cozy, tells studyhacks to kill himself because he’s ugly! 

@DeusHax you need to save yourself boyo it is getting intense


----------



## dogtown (Mar 20, 2019)

DeusHax said:


> lmfao wat a backstabbing piece of shot arcbrah is. ok ill rip him a new one



Please do


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Arcbrah also says he went on discord on a group of JBs and sent his pic then they all went crazy!


----------



## Yuri Prime (Mar 20, 2019)

Does Arceus have legit autism? Just the way he makes these videos and photos seems weird.


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Yuri Prime said:


> Does Arceus have legit autism? Just the way he makes these videos and photos seems weird.


 he’s an NT god bro what autism


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 20, 2019)

studyhacks voice/accent sounds a lot better in hungarian (hearing from native perspective). when he talks english it becomes weird asf


----------



## Heirio (Mar 20, 2019)

i love this website


----------



## Yuri Prime (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> he’s an NT god bro what autism


I just feel sort of bad for him. He's like the next Chris Chan. Arceus seems so far gone that he's not even aware how autistic he is.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 20, 2019)

If he cleans up acne he becomes quantum chad


----------



## SHARK (Mar 20, 2019)

Studyhacks did you dye your eyebrows? Also beard helped your lower third you went up like a point


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Studyhacks did you dye your eyebrows? Also beard helped your lower third you went up like a point


They banned him already ? jfl tbh


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Mar 20, 2019)

stewdyhax


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Mar 20, 2019)

ffs just unban him...

no one cares that he LARP'd about his tinder spoofing before. anyone with an IQ over 10 could have figured that out.

Arc and studyhacks are the best thing that's happened to this forum... and they can't even post


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

nibbamaxxing said:


> ffs just unban him...
> 
> no one cares that he LARP'd about his tinder spoofing before. anyone with an IQ over 10 could have figured that out.
> 
> Arc and studyhacks are the best thing that's happened to this forum... and they can't even post


Fucking legit dumbest reason to perma ban someone jfl so what they’re saying is you can’t lie about anything when 90% of this forum lies about shit and estats, they’re ruining any entertainment that we got here. Off topic should be for everything I said this before why is it even there if you can’t post anything you want? If it’s something severe in the off topic just fucking temp ban them instead of perma it’s off topic anyway.

And they removed all his posts from yesterday to today jfl literally everything he posted was info about surgeries and shit, mods are doing the most


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> Streamable Video
> 
> 
> Watch this video on Streamable.
> ...


FUCKING CAGED AT THAT CHARISMA MOGGGGGG, I WATCHED ALL THE RESPONSES, WHATA FUCKEN SLAY ER
SUNNOFABEAACH


----------



## superighteous (Mar 20, 2019)

Studyhacks sounds like a fucking Jew from New York


----------



## jefferson (Mar 20, 2019)

Coping said:


> They banned him already ? jfl tbh


FREE HIM


----------



## Autist (Mar 20, 2019)

*GOD IN HIS PUREST FORM, IT IS NOT FOR MORTAL EYES*


----------



## Coping (Mar 20, 2019)

Autist said:


> *GOD IN HIS PUREST FORM, IT IS NOT FOR MORTAL EYES*
> View attachment 32392


FUCKING LOL


----------



## Vanillestorms (Mar 21, 2019)

Two of the most autistic members of this forum


----------



## dogtown (Mar 21, 2019)

Fucking Jew mods bring back studyhacks and fuck that soyboy bitch who reported him


----------



## Coping (Mar 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Fucking Jew mods bring back studyhacks and fuck that soyboy bitch who reported him


Who reported him? Stupid motherfuckers


----------



## dogtown (Mar 21, 2019)

Coping said:


> Who reported him? Stupid motherfuckers



Someone must’ve for him to get banned considering no the other mods don’t know him


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 21, 2019)

Arcbrah mogs all


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Mar 21, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Arcbrah mogs all


nah you mog him 





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 21, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> nah you mog him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arcbrah mogs me and everyone every day


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 22, 2019)

This guy is still alive ? Omg


----------



## Coping (Mar 22, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> This guy is still alive ? Omg


Yes and he mogs you


----------



## mido the slayer (Mar 22, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yes and he mogs you


Sure why not he mogs 97% of the planet


----------



## Coping (Mar 22, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Sure why not he mogs 97% of the planet


100%


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 22, 2019)

Coping said:


> 100%


----------



## Coping (Mar 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 32751




@badromance


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 22, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 32752
> @badromance


----------



## Coping (Mar 22, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 32753


----------



## badromance (Mar 22, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 32752
> @badromance


Taken with Iphone 5s in 2018 July/August
Before looksmaxing.


----------



## heroinfather (Mar 22, 2019)

Baguette Slayer


----------



## HereForReasons (Jun 7, 2019)

New round


----------



## Eskimo (Jun 7, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> View attachment 32785
> Baguette Slayer


----------



## heroinfather (Jun 9, 2019)

bro


----------

